# Front Range Gurls



## Durtdevil (Oct 18, 2005)

Any other gurls out there that ride the Front Range/Colorado?
What kinda riding do you like and what are your favorite rides/trail systems?
How long have you been riding and what's your rig?
I ride all mountain, live at 8000 feet in the foothills/Boulder County so I have stuff out my door but I would say the all of the Magnolia Trail system rocks, but there's so much out there that's off the radar too that's awesome..
I've been riding for serious fun for about 12 years and my rig is a Santa Cruz BLT, love it!


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*Hi Durtdevil!*

I'm a Front Range Gurl from Boulder. I've been mountain biking since 1999. I ride a Fat Chance Yo Betty hard tail, a Titus Loco-Moto full suspension and a Surly 1x1 singlespeed (of course, not all at once!). I like to ride anything with lots of rocks. Around Boulder, I ride Hall and Walker a fair bit. I love Fruita, Buffalo Creek, Kenosha Pass, stuff up in Breck, ....


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey ladies...New to the Front Range! 

I moved to Denver (I would really prefer to be in the foothills but I work downtown) in November; I was able to ride Apex, Lair o the Bear, DR/RR area before the snow began to fall. Since it has been melting away I've been to Heil Valley Ranch, some other place near Eldorado Springs and a weekend in Fruita. I love Lair and Heil. Out of the FR I dig Fruita, Moab (yeah, I think that's a given) and my all time favorite spot to ride is the Bay Area (specifically Saw Pit in Soquel-Demo in Santa Cruz and Saratoga Gap). 

I've a Specialized Stumpy FSR that I've upgraded a few things on. 

I can't wait to see what is hiding under all that snow!


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

*i'm in boulder*

I have a Dean steel hardtail i'm converting to a 4x bike, a Seven FS and a very new Black Sheep Ti Rigid Singlespeed. oh and a $500 road bike - hee-hee you can see where my proirities are, eh?

I'm going on my 5th season of mtn biking. I started mtn biking when i was 41 and my son left home for college. I finally had *freedom* and after a stint of moto roadracing and rock climbing - I fell in love with mtn biking.

For local riding i dig Hall, walker, betasso for a quick/fun ride and Heil is *intertesting* on my rigid SS. For a nice long ride - I LOVE the Indian Creek loop out at Waterton or doing an out and back on the CO Trail from Waterton. Buffalo Creek is a great SS ride.

In the summer - I ride a lot in Breck - kenosha to breck is a must do at least 3 times a year. South Boundry Trail in New Mexico and the trails in Los Alamos are super cool.

right now i'm really into my new SS - blasted up the back side of Hall this evening and probably gonna give try the rigid a try on the rock garden on Saturday. The goal is to at least ride down the rock garden w/o toe dabbing - but we'll see if i don't wuss out. 

pm me if you are interested in margs and guac w/some of my local biking friends this coming Thursday! :thumbsup:


----------



## Durtdevil (Oct 18, 2005)

It's very cool to meet all of you and hear what you're out there riding and the enjoyment you get out of it.
I don't ride much of the trails south of Denver so I may hit Athalia up for suggestions down that way as well as the Bay Area, I'm an artist and travel to California a couple of times a year for shows and I like to mix business with pleasure which is riding new trails in new areas, I'll PM you for suggestions sometime. I love to travel regionally as well and ride, all the usual suspects such as Fruita and Moab (winter riding there is awesome, no crowds), Crested Butte, Durango, Salida, Arizona, 4 Corners, I think Monarch Crest is one of my all time favorite trail rides, a most do at least once. I would like to check out the riding in Angel Fire and Los Alamos some time as well, heard many good things just haven't made it there yet. 
BRG, what is Kenosha to Breck like, is that all singletrack? I'd like to get more info on that ride.
I thought it might be a good thing for us local gurls to be able to exchange riding information on trails, gear, nutrition, whatever comes up as well as getting together for possible trail rides too. If anyone's interested in this let me know and I'll see if I can start some kinda permament thread on the Front Range Forum on this website.
I'm riding Hall this afternoon, hope the weather holds. 
Everyone have fun out there!


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*What time are you riding Hall?*

I have flexible hours and was planning to do a couple hour ride today on my singlespeed. Please PM me to let me know.


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

Front Range ladies group ride anyone? I work the normal 8-5 and I'm willing to work through lunch to skip out at 4. Can't today...

Could make it a weekend thing so we have our choice of Denver Metro or Co. Springs (or whatever)...

There is also a group ride that's been going on Thursday nights on the regional thread (Denver Metro). Not a ladies ride but a fun bunch!


----------



## Durtdevil (Oct 18, 2005)

That sounds like fun to me.
I'll be in Utah for the next four days but when I get back I'd be up for something, during the week I'll probably stay closer to home (where is the Thursday night group ride normally?) but the weekends are more flexible for traveling..
I'll try and see if I can figure out how to start a permanent thread on the Front Range thread so we can keep in touch.


----------



## Durtdevil (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey do you all like the idea of a permanent thread for gurls on the Front Range Forum or do you think we should just post there and look for each other's signature, there's not too many of us at this point in time. I don't neccasarily want to leave out the boys (but I can) as I mainly ride with 'em but it would be nice to have a place for us gurls to connect and chat.
At any rate I can't seem to figure out how to make a permanent thread like the two at the top of the Front Range forum, one that doesn't go away if noone replies for awhile...hmmm.
Let me know what you think..


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey Durt...

A moderator has to post a "sticky"; the permanent thread you're refering to.

The Thurs night ride is going to be at MW (6ish). Check VAhardtail's post on the regional forum, it has the beta. http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=284821

I attempted to insert the link, hopefully it worked.


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*It worked!*

I can't make the ride, as me, and a bunch of other Front Range Gulrz, will be sipping margs at Zolo Grill.

I personally like the idea of a Gurlz Ride every now and then. Like most of you, I mostly ride with the guys. I have no trouble holding my own, but there's a differnt vibe on a Gurlz Ride. Since I usually ride with my boyfirend on the weekends, I prefer to have a Gurlz Ride during the week. Is there a good day for everyone? Tuesdays, Wednesdays and Thursdays come to mind.

BRG hosted some such rides last year, although they were often targeted at more beginner riders. I had fun at those (all riding is good), but would also be interested in some more advanced Gurlz rides at places like Hall (up Bitterbrush) and Walker.


----------



## Cyclenaut (Sep 8, 2004)

I also live in Boulder and am an industry schlub. I spend a lot of time in Santa Cruz (it's where I am now, in fact). 

If you've ever seen the Trek Fit for Women Touareg buzzing around town, that's me! 

Nice to hear about some other riders. I always wonder if anyone else rides. I've found it exceptionally hard to make friends in Boulder. I'm not a fast rider, and since I'm also a freelance photographer I usually like to take pictures with the idea of having them published (several have). I've actually had friends never invite me back on rides because I don't fit in with the whole 'we're all super fit/fast/have a gold glow' personna in Boulder. 

I'm always happy to ride with new people who are like-minded and wouldn't mind seeing their face in a publication.


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

Cyclenaut said:


> I also live in Boulder and am an industry schlub. I spend a lot of time in Santa Cruz (it's where I am now, in fact).
> 
> If you've ever seen the Trek Fit for Women Touareg buzzing around town, that's me!
> 
> ...


yes - i've seen your VW around. hmm....i don't have a golden glow - so you might like riding with us - tho ittyBittyBetty is *quite* the rider. 

check your PM so i can get your email for my "girl's let's go ride" Tuesday blast-o-gram i'll be starting up next week.


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*Thanks for the compliment BRG!*

Tuesday night rides sound great!

Cyclenaut - I like to ride fast sometimes and other times I like to stop to chat and take pics. I also love the limelight and cannot refuse the offer of being in a picture, let alone one that gets published (which has happened to me several times)! Come on out to one of BGR's rides and you'll have a good time.


----------



## Durtdevil (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm back and heard the weather was awful here over the weekend, we had some snow on the ground at the house when we got back.
Utah was nice, warm and sunny though I drove home in rain all day yesterday, mud everywhere.
Glad to hear everyone is still thinking about riding, I'm going to ride Nobo today, hope it's kinda dry. Tuesday evenings sound good to me for group rides.
Rode Hall last Wednesday and boy did I feel slow but it's been an off winter for me, I need to get it back in shape. 
Cyclenaut, I've seen your VW, cool, I hope you can come out and ride sometime..I can only speak for myself but I'm pretty easy going, I love to ride and I like to share that with others. I've been known to ride hard and push myself but I also take it easy and keep it mellow at times too, I'm easy. 
My husband actually loves to stop and take pictures too, action shots!


----------



## lambchop43 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi! I live in Golden and have been biking for about 8 years. I ride a Santa Cruz Blur XC and a Santa Cruz Bullit. I love Apex/Enchanted Forest because it's a good climb (and I need to be a better climber!), fun downhill and 0.25 miles from my front door. Out of town favorites are Porcupine Rim, 401, the Downieville downhill and Pioneer Bridle.

I have a girls' ride every Wednesday, but would love some Tuesday action as well (as would a few of my other Golden girls). Anyone who wants to be added to my Wed ride, let me know. The more the merrier. We have girls of all abilities and usually tailor the ride based on who's coming and their skill level. And we ALWAYS have post-ride beers!


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

lambchop43 said:


> Anyone who wants to be added to my Wed ride, let me know. The more the merrier. We have girls of all abilities and usually tailor the ride based on who's coming and their skill level. And we ALWAYS have post-ride beers!


check your PM!


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*Gurl Duo*

brg and I had a fantastic Gurlz Ride Duo at Betasso last night. Although chilly and windy, the sun was out and we warmed up once we started climbing. We had a great ride, but would have loved to have some more ladies along.

Come on out next Tuesday. The snow we get tomorrow and Friday should be all melted by then! Here's the info:

http://tuesdayrides.blogspot.com/


----------



## Durtdevil (Oct 18, 2005)

Sorry I couldn't make the Betasso ride last night, I was invited to do a different ride prior, so I got out and it was great, windy but great.
I hope to make next Tuesday's ride (planning on it), sometimes I have to work in the evenings and it may conflict but we'll see how it goes.
Lambchop, are most of your weekly rides south of Boulder?


----------



## lambchop43 (Feb 4, 2007)

Durtdevil said:


> Sorry I couldn't make the Betasso ride last night, I was invited to do a different ride prior, so I got out and it was great, windy but great.
> I hope to make next Tuesday's ride (planning on it), sometimes I have to work in the evenings and it may conflict but we'll see how it goes.
> Lambchop, are most of your weekly rides south of Boulder?


Yes, we usually ride in Golden. Our most common routes are Green Mtn, Lair of the Bear, South Table Mtn, Apex/Chimney/Enchanted Forest, Mathews Winters/Morrison Slide. We sometimes make it to Elk Meadow or 3 Sisters later in the season when we have more light.

Is everyone in Boulder?


----------



## Durtdevil (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm actually west of Boulder, in the mountains about 10 miles or so.
I usually don't get south that often, staying more local but as the days get longer I would be up for a field trip south either in the afternoon or on a weekend. I get off from my current day job early in the afternoon and then I also work for myself and that finds me in the studio in the evening. So I ride inbetween these other things.


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm in Denver, the earliest I can leave work is 4pm. 

Sorry I didn't make it out alst night, I'd a previous commitment. Look forward to the ride next Tuesday!


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

athalliah said:


> Look forward to the ride next Tuesday!


have fun tonight


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

sportsman said:


> have fun tonight


well...when you grow boobs - you are welcome to join us.


----------



## rockierdr (Apr 24, 2007)

_Hi! I live in Golden and have been biking for about 8 years. I ride a Santa Cruz Blur XC and a Santa Cruz Bullit. I love Apex/Enchanted Forest because it's a good climb (and I need to be a better climber!), fun downhill and 0.25 miles from my front door. Out of town favorites are Porcupine Rim, 401, the Downieville downhill and Pioneer Bridle.

I have a girls' ride every Wednesday, but would love some Tuesday action as well (as would a few of my other Golden girls). Anyone who wants to be added to my Wed ride, let me know. The more the merrier. We have girls of all abilities and usually tailor the ride based on who's coming and their skill level. And we ALWAYS have post-ride beers!_

Hey girls-

I just moved to the Golden area from DC in November and have been riding South Table (literally feet from our back door) and Green Mountain mostly this spring. Got into the forum to see if there were any other chicas riding in the area- I mostly go out with the boyfriend and would love to mix it up a bit! Glad to see there's lots of you Front Range girls out here  I'm not a super fast rider, but would love to get out and explore the different trails and meet some fun girls- I've got a pretty flexible work schedule and am always free for PM rides during the week...and of course I'm always game for the post-ride beers!


----------



## Durtdevil (Oct 18, 2005)

Welcome to the area, I was born and grew up in DC, though I'm a Coloradon at heart.
I mainly ride north of Golden as I live in the mountains west of Boulder.
There's so much in this area for you to explore, you'll have fun.


----------



## rockierdr (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks! Loving it here  DC was fun, but definitely not Colorado. I'm really looking forward to this spring to get out there and explore what's around- Golden, Boulder, etc. I'm also excited to try up by Winter Park, and Brek. Can't wait!


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

brg said:


> well...when you grow boobs - you are welcome to join us.


You mean sporty doesn't have boobs?


----------



## muddychick (May 7, 2007)

Hi there Girls!
Just found the mtbr.com site... and was psyched to see a front range gurls thread. 

I live in Boulder... have been here for 2 years. I have been mtn biking for about 8 years. I ride a Specialized Stumpy FSR and SX Trail. I'm definitely interested in meeting more girls to ride with... I have been out for the past couple years trying to tame evil tendonitis, but am finally getting back on my bike... and would love to meet more girls that ride in the area. I work in Westminster, so could easily head to Golden area for rides in the late afternoon. Please keep me posted on any group rides... 

Also... do any of you ladies DH? I have yet to meet many DH'n girls... especially beginner/intermediate. My husband and I are planning to head up to the resorts a lot this summer, and I'd love to have some girls to ride with... and I'm thinking about doing some Super D races, too... never raced SD, but it sounds like fun! 

Cool! Looking forward to meet'n all of you!


----------



## lambchop43 (Feb 4, 2007)

I spend quite a bit of time at Keystone in summer, and ride both XC and DH when I'm there. I'd definitely classify myself as a DH beginner though! 

Check your PM for ride info.


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

muddychick said:


> Hi there Girls!
> Just found the mtbr.com site... and was psyched to see a front range gurls thread.
> 
> I live in Boulder... have been here for 2 years. I have been mtn biking for about 8 years. I ride a Specialized Stumpy FSR and SX Trail. I'm definitely interested in meeting more girls to ride with... I have been out for the past couple years trying to tame evil tendonitis, but am finally getting back on my bike... and would love to meet more girls that ride in the area. I work in Westminster, so could easily head to Golden area for rides in the late afternoon. Please keep me posted on any group rides...
> ...


there is also a small group of us that ride on Tuesday nights in the Boulder area. they only run through May 22nd tho.

check out the blog.

http://tuesdayrides.blogspot.com/

I don't DH but i have raced SuperD a couple of times. The Keystone SuperD is an awesome XC descent. all the fun of XC w/o all the climbing.  I like to go to Keystone and WP to work on my descending too - so i'd be up for carpooling or riding together.


----------



## gatorchick (Nov 5, 2006)

Hello front range ladies! I thought I would jump into this thread and say hi. My fiance and I (and our hound) are moving to Golden from KS at the end of the month. I CAN'T WAIT!!! 

I am just getting back into MTBing after a few too many years on the road. I ride XC and did my first race last weekend - I am totally out of shape and it completely kicked my ass but man was it fun! I can't wait to get out to CO and meet some cool chicas to ride with ... but you have to be nice, because for all intents and purposes, I am a beginner ... and a flatlander. 

Cheers*

jennifer


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

gatorchick said:


> Hello front range ladies! I thought I would jump into this thread and say hi. My fiance and I (and our hound) are moving to Golden from KS at the end of the month. I CAN'T WAIT!!!
> 
> I am just getting back into MTBing after a few too many years on the road. I ride XC and did my first race last weekend - I am totally out of shape and it completely kicked my ass but man was it fun! I can't wait to get out to CO and meet some cool chicas to ride with ... but you have to be nice, because for all intents and purposes, I am a beginner ... and a flatlander.
> 
> ...


we'd love to have you join us - we have all levels that ride.

the altitude will take some time to adjust to and the climbs are always a "shock to the system" the first few times.

but don't worry - we have all been there!


----------



## gatorchick (Nov 5, 2006)

brg said:


> we'd love to have you join us - we have all levels that ride.
> 
> the altitude will take some time to adjust to and the climbs are always a "shock to the system" the first few times.
> 
> but don't worry - we have all been there!


Based on the way I was gasping for air at the race last weekend I can only imagine what I will sound like in CO ... 

Seriously tho, I'd love to join you guys when I get out there! Its going to be a hectic summer (studying for the bar) but I need to leave time for a LITTLE fun right?


----------



## MoMo (May 18, 2005)

I'm glad I found this post!! I am currently living in Minneapolis, MN but am planing to move to CO next year early spring. I graduate with my M.Ed. in Special Education this December. Anyway, I have never been to CO I just follow my gut/intuition and it says go to CO. That being said where would be the best place to call home in CO (i.e. the best mix of riding and everything else). I will probably be making a trip out there later in the summer or early fall. Are there any riding groups out in CO? Minnesota has MORC (Minnesota Off Road Cyclists) which I have been really involved with and have made lots of great friends through group rides, trail work, and events. I look forward to any information you can pass on my way


----------



## muddychick (May 7, 2007)

*Ride this weekend??*

Hi Girls-

Just wanted to see if anyone was around this weekend and would want to ride? My hubby is out of town for work and my other riding partners are in Vegas "climbing"... It's supposed to be beautiful, so I want to take advantage... but i'm not really fond of riding by myself, so let me know if any of you are up for a ride.


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

Muddychick - great riding with you and all the other gurlz last night. Can you believe we had NINE women out on a ride?!?! I have your email addy and will let you know where and when my BF and I plan to ride this weekend.


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

bwahhaahhaaa you guys suck!!

I was looking over my shoulder all night, just to make sure that I wasn't in your way. Had to go way too fast to enjoy the trail 

wasn't walker in excellent shape? very nice..


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

sportsman said:


> bwahhaahhaaa you guys suck!!


you're just mad we would let you ride with us! when you grow boobs you can ride w/us!



sportsman said:


> I was looking over my shoulder all night, just to make sure that I wasn't in your way. Had to go way too fast to enjoy the trail


yeah - we decided to give you a headstart and not breath down your neck. 



sportsman said:


> wasn't walker in excellent shape? very nice..


nice and tacky - perfect for climbing on the SS - so much so i was thinking about blasting out a quick lap tonight! :thumbsup:

good job cranking your SS up Flagstaff - that couldn't of been easy - even with 29" wheels!


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

*darn it all I'm going to show up...*

...eventually. The BMP training class is next Tuesday but I heard it might get cancelled. I'm committing myself to be at Hall May 22nd! I'll leave work at 3 and maybe I can actually get there on time - that hour+ drive from downtown kills me.


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

athalliah said:


> ...eventually. The BMP training class is next Tuesday but I heard it might get cancelled. I'm committing myself to be at Hall May 22nd! I'll leave work at 3 and maybe I can actually get there on time - that hour+ drive from downtown kills me.


I was hoping to finally meet you yesterday.

the Hall Ranch ride will be one where we are going to stop and work on skills a bit in the rock garden. So if won't be a big cardio fest - just a "work on skills fest".


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

cool - my new rigid 29er SS should be in by then


----------



## EJP (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi all, I'm also in Boulder (since 1988--so I remember when all we had was the Foothills Trail and the Switzerland Trail......). I mostly ride the less technical stuff (Marshall Mesa, Betasso, backside of Hall, Heil, Foothills/Eage/Sage), but this might be the year to work on the skills...I've got an old Trek 9800 HT, which I a very fond of. Starting to eye a FS, though. Maybe, someday. I am defintiely interested in joining on some rides. You say Bitterbrush next week? And you promise to wait? That might be the motivation that I need.


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

*come on out!*



EJP said:


> Hi all, I'm also in Boulder (since 1988--so I remember when all we had was the Foothills Trail and the Switzerland Trail......). I mostly ride the less technical stuff (Marshall Mesa, Betasso, backside of Hall, Heil, Foothills/Eage/Sage), but this might be the year to work on the skills...I've got an old Trek 9800 HT, which I a very fond of. Starting to eye a FS, though. Maybe, someday. I am defintiely interested in joining on some rides. You say Bitterbrush next week? And you promise to wait? That might be the motivation that I need.


these are no-drop rides...so everyone just goes at their own pace without any pressure. We usually have a lead rider and a sweeper and have been having a blast. check the blog - i just added pics from the rides.

Next week we are riding Hall Ranch starting on the Bitterbrush side but with the focus of practicing skills and trying to ride some of the technical parts. So we are going to being hanging out at the techy features and spoting each other and sharing knowledge.

hope to see you!! PM me if you want more info!


----------

